# 8 weeks and belly bloating looks like a bump



## AngelicaDoll

Ive had bloating since 4 weeks and I am aware of what that looks like. In the past 4-5 days = between week 7 and 8 my bloating is super low. It is no longer located on my abdomen as it is right above my pubic bone (where it is also very dense). I have no idea if I'm making sense but the point is that can a bump form at 8 weeks? There definitely is still bloating there, but when I use the restroom, or whether its morning or night, or I have eaten or not eaten the bloating is there. And it seems its getting lower and it is also oval shaped not round all the way to my hips like it was before. 
And when I suck it in, where my stomach is located at gets sucked in but the lower part doesnt shrink or move and trying to suck it in causes slight pain, discomfort and feeling of pressure. 

If similar experiences or any knowledge please let me know if this is at least normal.
:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

Is this your first pregnancy? If not, then the muscles can give earlier which looks more like bump than bloat.

If its your first, its either bloat or you are further along:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

The bloating can really give you a pregnant lookin tummy.I'm nearly 7 wks now and wearing loose fitting clothes already to hide my belly coz i'm afraid someone will notice and ask me if i'm pregnant.Its still top secret!


----------



## welshmummy2be

i know what you mean, this is my third pregnancy (last 2 ended in miscarriage) but during my last pregnancy and this one as soon as i hit 7/8 weeks it almost as if the lower part of your tummy swells a little (my mother asked me if i was pregnant 3 weeks before i even concieved and said i had the look on me what ever that meant lol) enjoy it tho while you can still fit into your cloths as you wont for much longer lol x x


----------



## AngelicaDoll

Hey guys and thank you =) yes this is my first pregnancy and im really worried people can tell that im pregnant cause i really cant hide it. Its impossible to fit into normal pants! 

I guess its just the misconception that you wont show, whether or not its bloating till around 13 weeks. I totally look pregnant, though it is just bloating. I just wished you could hide it longer...

And ive always worn fitted clothes, im about a size 2 so people are wondering why im walking around in "tents" now. Argh.. annoying :wacko:


----------



## animalcracker

I may sound crazy, but as soon as that pregnancy test showed positive, my normally very flat stomach just went "pop!" 

I am just shy of 8 weeks and I have a bump - this is also my first child. My pants don't fit! I need stretchy pants! LOL:haha:


----------



## jackiea85

I'm quite a big girl anyway and this is my second but I definitely have a bit of a bump going on, I know it's just bloated at the moment but I am a bit scared someone in the street will ask how far along I am and I'll have to say nearly 8 weeks lol xx


----------



## hanelei

I have always had a very flat stomach as well, but from about 6 weeks I developed a curve in my tummy that was never there before. It's quite firm and I have this even in the morning when I know I am not bloated at all- in the evening when I am bloated I can look quite pregnant, and since I teach yoga and have to wear appropriate clothing for that, I'm sure people are noticing something different! I didn't want to say anything at the studio until 13 weeks, but I think I might have to mention it earlier now.

They say that by 8 weeks or so the uterus has grown from the size of a fist to the size of a grapefruit- maybe for those of us who were quite small or had flat stomachs to start with, it has to go somewhere and that's why we are "showing" early- even if it's just in a minor way!


----------



## AngelicaDoll

hanelei said:


> I have always had a very flat stomach as well, but from about 6 weeks I developed a curve in my tummy that was never there before. It's quite firm and I have this even in the morning when I know I am not bloated at all- in the evening when I am bloated I can look quite pregnant, and since I teach yoga and have to wear appropriate clothing for that, I'm sure people are noticing something different! I didn't want to say anything at the studio until 13 weeks, but I think I might have to mention it earlier now.
> 
> They say that by 8 weeks or so the uterus has grown from the size of a fist to the size of a grapefruit- maybe for those of us who were quite small or had flat stomachs to start with, it has to go somewhere and that's why we are "showing" early- even if it's just in a minor way!

That sounds about right, I mean something has to be going on! lol.... its called a BABY :baby:


----------



## karik3

I was in full bloom by the time i was 12 weeks pregnant with my first child everyone asked how many were in there. I think I started showing when i was about 8 or 9 weeks. Im also small 5'4 and then I was about 115. I started going up in pant sizes that helped but I still couldnt hide anything!


----------



## babysimpson

I think it also depends on your shape pre-pregnancy. If you are very slim then it will be more noticable than if you're big like me. When I was 13w pregnant, nobody could tell because I'm very big to begin with so it just looks like fat.

Feel sorry for you as you're wanting to hide it longer but unfortunately bubs has other plans. Are your clothes just bigger sizes or are they maternity clothes in your normal size? you could also start going down the line of wearing long shirts and leggings as that way people still see your slim legs etc but the long shirt will cover any bump. Go for tops that have the puckered style ast the bottom as the extra material will help desguise the bump.


----------



## koco

This is my first pregnancy. I'm not tiny by any means, but I'm not huge either. I started to bloat pretty good a few days after I tested, I bloated up pretty good.

I'm around 6 weeks now and the bloating has subsided... some... but it's definitely moving towards the front instead of being completely spread out. I already had to buy maternity bra's as my cup size has already dramatically increased (my mother did that too).

I have one pair of jeans I can wear now, they are my looser "boyfriend" cut :haha: But I had to cut back from my more tight fitting shirts to looser ones and it got quite a bit of attention.

I've told management, but not my co-workers. Our receptionist was apparently asking my one friend if I was pregnant because she noticed my belly expanded a bit which didn't seem normal for me. Too observant!


----------



## Blu10

I've had bloating on and off for two weeks I look preg at night and normal when I get up first thing, thank god for leggings :0)


----------



## BlessedTwice

Blu10 said:


> I've had bloating on and off for two weeks I look preg at night and normal when I get up first thing, thank god for leggings :0)

I am the same way! Why does it look worst at night?? I started bloating bad after my Positive test a few days before 4 weeks..It is so bad now I can't wear fitted clothes to work(b/c only my boss knows) and I'm still trying to hide it. Oh and this is my 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## LucBumpy10

I'm 11 weeks now and am still huge on a night! I do believe now though that the baby is coming through and it's turning from bloat to bump! I was big-ish before (UK 14) so what with my baby and my belly from before, my waist is definately sticking out!!!

Why is it people have the right to comment on your size when they THINK your pregnant?! Just imagine if you weren't and someone had a made a comment to a friend about your belly getting bigger! I think it's rude and out of order! Sorry for the mini-rant! My boss has told me a few have people have commented on my belly and baggy work t-shirt!

x


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I was a size 12 before and at about 6 weeks i bought some size 14 maternity wear inc jeans which are amazingly comfy and adjustable at the waist! i had major bloat right from when I found so now the bloat looks like its being replaced by a bump its not such of a shock as i thought it might be, i really started to show at 9 weeks, i look like i have a bowling ball stuck to my front, quite solid even in the mornings! i do love it though and will be even happier when I get a higher bump to show im preggers and not just porky! i wonder if my uterus is just fully grown already as hardly have any stretching pains anymore, as on my private scan at 9wks 4days my uterus looked huge, but maybe thats caz bubba is still so small! good job ive already started with the belly butter for stretch marks at this rate id have a road map of england! x


----------



## stickylizard

ello all,

i am usually a size 8 and very flat

i am 10+3 and definitely have a lil bump :)

gets bigger if iv been eating as it must be bloat as well but i can no longer suck it in and its noticeable to people who know im pregnant and definitely to me! i used to get excited over bloating til next morning when id be flat again but nope, now its there all the time ^^

I like it because it makes it feel more real and is reassuring, just got to wait til 22nd now for my scan at 13+1

xx


----------



## AngelicaDoll

Well thank god for work I wear scrubs so no one can tell nothing. And mine doesnt change, or hasnt for a week. It doesnt matter what day of the day, what I eat, drink, if I use the restroom. None of that matters, there is a constant bloat there. 
I just gotta figure out what to wear from now on. Definitely have to go shopping, and yeah ive def gained a cup size so far. Everything seems to be happening so fast!

But hey NO morning sickness, no dizzyness! so happy about that, dont know if ill get those later on but so far nothing =)


----------



## Bebecake

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, and I have been bloated for three weeks. I am sad that it is a faux tummy. I am starting to feel a lil bump very low in my tummy, but I am definitely looking preggo (due to bloating)... Can't wait for the real thing!!:happydance:


----------

